

Charting the Slow Death of the Universe - bronz
http://www.eso.org/public/news/eso1533/

======
Thorondor
It's surprising to me that the energy output has decreased by a factor of 2 in
just two billion years. I suspect, though, that a big part of that decline is
probably occurring because there are many fewer very high energy sources like
quasars and O-type stars.

